# ceiling insulation question



## s002wjh (Dec 23, 2011)

is it ok to use paper/foil fiberglass when insulating basement ceiling. evetually it will be cover by drywall when doing basement remodel.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Between floor and conditioned spaces, it is not what the vapor retarder layer is for.

It probably is not a huge issue if you don't have two vapor barriers sandwiched between themselves but probably should be avoided.


----------



## s002wjh (Dec 23, 2011)

as far as i understand foil face batt are for reflect heat back and vapor retard purpose? my basement is pretty dry, and never has any moisture issues. so should be ok to use foil face batt for basement ceiling insulation? and its ok to seal it off via drywall in the future?

i have bunch foil batt lay around in the house. so i figure i use it.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

is the basement conditioned (heated)? if so, as it sounds, then why insulate? noise? btw: any material that reflects heat (radiant barrier) needs an air space or it is ineffective.


----------



## s002wjh (Dec 23, 2011)

jklingel said:


> is the basement conditioned (heated)? if so, as it sounds, then why insulate? noise? btw: any material that reflects heat (radiant barrier) needs an air space or it is ineffective.


i guess eventually yes. but eventually means few years from now. but this mainly for Noise concern. i need insulate part of basement ceiling for soundproofing.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Remove the facing if there is already plywood/flooring/asphalt paper/vinyl/tile/linoleum in the floor make-up above.

Gary


----------

